# List of emersed plants



## Manuel Arias (16 Feb 2016)

Hi UKAPS,

I was wondering if any of you know about any book/website about what plants are fit to be grown emerged. I am planning a dry method, but of course, not all the plants are fit for it. However, not many plant providers give information about if the plants are grown emerged or not. I, of course, already know about many, but a thorough list or place of reference would help a lot.

Any ideas?

Cheers,

Manuel


----------



## BruceF (16 Feb 2016)

Maybe not the best but you can search the APC PlantFinder database by Can be grown emersed. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/


----------



## Manuel Arias (16 Feb 2016)

Hi BruceF,

Many thanks! Very useful. Best thing is I knew about such site, but I never noticed that option until you mentioned it... Maybe is not totally thorough but better guess than nothing!

Cheers,

Manuel


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Feb 2016)

Hi Manuel Arias, 
Have you a list of the plants you want to DSM. People can let you know whether or not they ok in a DSM. I grow a lot of plants in my Wab-kusa tank most plants grow well so long as you keep the humidity high and mist spray once or twice a day


----------



## GHNelson (16 Feb 2016)

AquasabI
One of the forum sponsors have the information!
Click on the plant list and look at cultivation! 
Cheers hoggie


----------



## Manuel Arias (16 Feb 2016)

Hi Greenfinger2,

I was thinking in the other way around: Make the list depending on which ones are fit for that.  I am still reading about the method, anyway...as I want to make sure not to screw it up! In any case, once I know the list, yes, I will publish it so people can tell me better. 
Thank you for the proposal, as it is a good one. 

Cheers,

Manuel


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Feb 2016)

hogan53 said:


> AquasabI
> One of the forum sponsors have the information!
> Click on the plant list and look at cultivation!
> Cheers hoggie



Thank you Hogan Nice bit of info  I never new that.


----------



## BruceF (16 Feb 2016)

Is Aquasabi related to Flowgrow?


----------



## GHNelson (16 Feb 2016)

Flowgrow  your correct my mistake!
Yes mate as far as l am aware!.
Replying on my phone so can't check or paste sites!
Cheers hoggie


----------



## Manuel Arias (16 Feb 2016)

Thank you Hogan53!

I will also check there. 

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## foxfish (16 Feb 2016)

Amongst the popular plants we keep, I think there only a very few that can not be grown with their foliage out of the water?
Something like 95% naturally grow out of the water, I think it is only the very fine foliage stem plants that grow permanently  under water?
Darren  http://www.ukaps.org/forum/members/dw1305.484/ would know their names ....


----------



## GHNelson (16 Feb 2016)

Hi
Blyxa is a non emersed plant!
Cheers hoggie


----------



## zozo (17 Feb 2016)

Do it the other way around, search for true aquatics in given databases (can't grow emersed), you'll see there arent so many to remember. If you manage to remeber all names which can't than if any other you'll find which isn't in that list, the changes are 98% it can grow emersed.


----------



## dw1305 (17 Feb 2016)

Hi all, 





hogan53 said:


> Blyxa is a non emersed plant!
> Vallisneria/Sagittarius!


Few more _Nymphaea_, _Cabomba spp., Aponogeton spp. Potamogeton spp & Heteranthera zosterifolia_. Although all of these can/will grow floating leaves.





BruceF said:


> Maybe not the best but you can search the APC PlantFinder database by "Can be grown emersed".<"http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/">





zozo said:


> search for true aquatics in given databases (can't grow emersed)


<"http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/"> 
Set to "Can be grown emersed?"  "*No*" (bottom right of page) and "*Go*". Gives you some more, mainly floaters and "Old fashioned" stem plants.

_Lagarosiphon major, Najas guadalupensis & Elodea spp etc._

cheers Darrel


----------



## BruceF (17 Feb 2016)

Here is a link if it works to Hogan53 's suggestion
http://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants?filter[emersed]=1

You can filter this under cultural needs.


----------



## GHNelson (17 Feb 2016)

Yip Culture....scroll down the left side!
Cheers Bruce!


----------



## Manuel Arias (17 Feb 2016)

zozo said:


> Do it the other way around, search for true aquatics in given databases (can't grow emersed), you'll see there arent so many to remember. If you manage to remeber all names which can't than if any other you'll find which isn't in that list, the changes are 98% it can grow emersed.



Thanks zozo. Makes all the sense to filter by "No" and then avoid these one, yes. xD



BruceF said:


> Here is a link if it works to Hogan53 's suggestion
> http://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants?filter[emersed]=1
> 
> You can filter this under cultural needs.



Thanks BruceF! This was very useful, indeed!

I love this forum, guys!


----------

